# G0438 & g0439



## ejlight (Sep 15, 2014)

Would someone please clarify if these codes include a physical exam.  

Thanks


----------



## Patrick07 (Sep 15, 2014)

http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Education/Medicare-Learning-Network-MLN/MLNProducts/downloads/AWV_chart_ICN905706.pdf

Here is a nice link that details the requirements of the Annual Wellness Visit.  Aside from basic vitals and a waist measurement to calculate BMI, there aren't any other physical exam elements.  I think the answer you are looking for is on page 6 of the checklist.


----------

